# Motorcycle Flip Flops?



## tjohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

We were heading up to the lake last Friday and in the fast lane going 80 mph when this Gal on a motorcycle sped past us.  Not too unusual to see a Gal riding a motorcycle, but she was wearing "Flip Flops" going over 80 mph!!!

I just had to take a pic of this one!

Just the thought of stubbing my toe hurts!!!

Todd


----------



## nwdave (Jul 26, 2011)

Perhaps you missed the point?  She must have just had her toe nails done and was drying them.

A weekend at the Lake.  What images that invokes from years long past.


----------



## alelover (Jul 26, 2011)

Amazing. I saw a guy yesterday in SC wearing nothing but shorts and sneakers. No helmet law there. Some people are too brave or too stupid.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 26, 2011)

Well thats kids for ya!! At least shes being safe by wearing a helmet and a leather jacket!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Common Sense......just not so common is it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SOB


----------



## chadinclw (Jul 26, 2011)

See stuff like that all the time around here. One dude the other day was in shorts, no shirt, and flip flops and no helmet. Another bike had a guy and gal..both had helmets and he was in jeans...she was in shorts and sandals... she was young and I'd hate to see all that skin covered with serious road rash.

We have no helmet law but I still wear my full-face all the time - even in the summer.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 26, 2011)

I was driving down I45 here in Houston when a idiot went past me doing over 80 then proceeded to stand up on the seat of his bike. I almost died hoping he would not fall off in front of my truck.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't even like to be on Highways any more----I get the shakes from all the idiots!

Give me a country road any day!

The Pennsylvania Dutch have a saying about kids like the flip-flop girl doing 80 on the bike:

"Ve get to soon oldt, and too late shmardt !"

Bear


----------



## lovinspoonful (Jul 26, 2011)

The problem that we have in DC is these guys on speed bikes that race around the beltway at what seems well over 100 mph in traffic in pairs or even packs of three or four. They weave from lane to lane threading through cars in a suicidal fashion, and I'm convinced the police don't bother chasing them because it would likely be fruitless. At least once a year it seems I pass an accident scene where there are cops and ambulances, a white sheet strung up, the mangled wreck of a bike, and another biker sitting off to the side with his head in his hands. Such a waste.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## backyardsmokin (Jul 26, 2011)

We have some pretty bad riders in California as well.  A few weeks ago it was 110 here and I saw a guy with flip flops, shorts, tank top, and a brain bucket for a helmet doing 90+ down I-5. With the way he was driving I was waiting for him to become a road scar.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 26, 2011)

Quote:


NWDave said:


> Perhaps you missed the point?  She must have just had her toe nails done and was drying them.










alelover said:


> Amazing. I saw a guy yesterday in SC wearing nothing but shorts and sneakers. No helmet law there. Some people are too brave or too stupid.


Definitely too stoooopid!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Well thats kids for ya!! At least shes being safe by wearing a helmet and a leather jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not by a long shot...


ChadInClw said:


> See stuff like that all the time around here. One dude the other day was in shorts, no shirt, and flip flops and no helmet. Another bike had a guy and gal..both had helmets and he was in jeans...she was in shorts and sandals... she was young and I'd hate to see all that skin covered with serious road rash.
> 
> We have no helmet law but I still wear my full-face all the time - even in the summer.


I have my own personal rule: _*never *_saddle up without _*ALL *_of my gear on -- even if it's a 2 block trip to the convenience store.  And I _*NEVER *_ride w/o a full-face helmet.  And I don't trust those new-fangled hinged-jaw helmets either!  Just sayin'......

Quote:


ECTO1 said:


> I was driving down I45 here in Houston when a idiot went past me doing over 80 then proceeded to stand up on the seat of his bike. I almost died hoping he would not fall off in front of my truck.


I always try to place my big Ford truck between fellow bikers and idiot drivers, if possible, to protect them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But you can't protect idiot riders from themselves!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver said:


> I don't even like to be on Highways any more----I get the shakes from all the idiots!
> 
> Give me a country road any day!
> 
> ...


So very true...


LovinSpoonful said:


> The problem that we have in DC is these guys on speed bikes that race around the beltway at what seems well over 100 mph in traffic in pairs or even packs of three or four. They weave from lane to lane threading through cars in a suicidal fashion, and I'm convinced the police don't bother chasing them because it would likely be fruitless. At least once a year it seems I pass an accident scene where there are cops and ambulances, a white sheet strung up, the mangled wreck of a bike, and another biker sitting off to the side with his head in his hands. Such a waste.









   Gives me the chills...


----------



## jsdspif (Jul 26, 2011)

My weird motorcycle story ... I was coming towards a cycle and the guy wasn't going all that fast , maybe 35 or something , I guess you'd call the road a country road , and he kept looking behind himself so I figured he's waiting for someone to catch up with him . Then when we are about to meet he speeds up and I look in my rearview and he stands up on the seat (not standing on the footpegs , standing on the seat ) so he's going down the street with his arms out to his sides . I then had a little bit of a curve so I lost sight . It made me wonder how the heck do you practice something like that . I figure he was probably doing 50 or 60 when he stood up on the seat .


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 26, 2011)

That makes for lees trash to look through to where you they are hurt


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 26, 2011)

I think she is cute....


----------



## lovinspoonful (Jul 26, 2011)

jsdspif said:


> My weird motorcycle story ... I was coming towards a cycle and the guy wasn't going all that fast , maybe 35 or something , I guess you'd call the road a country road , and he kept looking behind himself so I figured he's waiting for someone to catch up with him . Then when we are about to meet he speeds up and I look in my rearview and he stands up on the seat (not standing on the footpegs , standing on the seat ) so he's going down the street with his arms out to his sides . I then had a little bit of a curve so I lost sight . It made me wonder how the heck do you practice something like that . I figure he was probably doing 50 or 60 when he stood up on the seat .


----------



## meateater (Jul 26, 2011)

This is to funny, one of my cousins rode all his life in So Cal with flip flops, that's all I ever seen him wear. He kicked off a few years ago in his late sixty's and we all joked about him wearing FF in the casket. He did wear a helmet at least. Thanks for the memories Todd.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 27, 2011)

I think that model of flipfloppers is DOT approved


----------



## simple (Jul 27, 2011)

LovinSpoonful said:


> The problem that we have in DC is these guys on speed bikes that race around the beltway at what seems well over 100 mph in traffic in pairs or even packs of three or four. They weave from lane to lane threading through cars in a suicidal fashion, and I'm convinced the police don't bother chasing them because it would likely be fruitless. At least once a year it seems I pass an accident scene where there are cops and ambulances, a white sheet strung up, the mangled wreck of a bike, and another biker sitting off to the side with his head in his hands. _*Such a waste.*_
> 
> No, that was _*natural selection, survival of the fittest, *_and _*improving the gene pool.*_   Not trying to make light of somebody killing themselves, but somehow people have to learn about personal responsibility.  The more we legislate safety for stupid people, the more stupid people we'll have.  Elections prove this year in and year out.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 27, 2011)

I was for motorcycles before I was against them.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey guys

I rode Harleys for 43 years.  Believe me, got lots of road rash on pavement highways, gravel roads, and city streets.*  But*..if I were somewhere without a helmet law, I never wore one--and managed to live thru it.  As for protective clothing, if it was cold out, I wore a leather jacket, chaps,and leather gloves or really warm mitts (you have to remember this was in Saskatchewan and Alberta)  If it was not ,I wore a cut off tshirt and blue jeans (plus always my leather high top boots).  People complain about kids just wearing a pair of short pants, but the cold hard fact is that a pair of good quality blue jeans will last about 30 feet in a pavement skid.  Its all about riding sensibly and having good luck.  Just me saying.  

Gary

By the way Harley has developed a new modle just for Canadians.  We are however seriously considering exporting it to certain US cities after this year's winters nasty behavior.  Of course, being a genuine Harley accessory, you'll have to take out a second mortgage in order to afford it.  LOL













Canadian Harley.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Mar 16, 2014


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

We were heading up to the lake last Friday and in the fast lane going 80 mph when this Gal on a motorcycle sped past us.  Not too unusual to see a Gal riding a motorcycle, but she was wearing "Flip Flops" going over 80 mph!!!

I just had to take a pic of this one!

Just the thought of stubbing my toe hurts!!!

Todd


----------



## nwdave (Jul 26, 2011)

Perhaps you missed the point?  She must have just had her toe nails done and was drying them.

A weekend at the Lake.  What images that invokes from years long past.


----------



## alelover (Jul 26, 2011)

Amazing. I saw a guy yesterday in SC wearing nothing but shorts and sneakers. No helmet law there. Some people are too brave or too stupid.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 26, 2011)

Well thats kids for ya!! At least shes being safe by wearing a helmet and a leather jacket!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Common Sense......just not so common is it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SOB


----------



## chadinclw (Jul 26, 2011)

See stuff like that all the time around here. One dude the other day was in shorts, no shirt, and flip flops and no helmet. Another bike had a guy and gal..both had helmets and he was in jeans...she was in shorts and sandals... she was young and I'd hate to see all that skin covered with serious road rash.

We have no helmet law but I still wear my full-face all the time - even in the summer.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 26, 2011)

I was driving down I45 here in Houston when a idiot went past me doing over 80 then proceeded to stand up on the seat of his bike. I almost died hoping he would not fall off in front of my truck.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't even like to be on Highways any more----I get the shakes from all the idiots!

Give me a country road any day!

The Pennsylvania Dutch have a saying about kids like the flip-flop girl doing 80 on the bike:

"Ve get to soon oldt, and too late shmardt !"

Bear


----------



## lovinspoonful (Jul 26, 2011)

The problem that we have in DC is these guys on speed bikes that race around the beltway at what seems well over 100 mph in traffic in pairs or even packs of three or four. They weave from lane to lane threading through cars in a suicidal fashion, and I'm convinced the police don't bother chasing them because it would likely be fruitless. At least once a year it seems I pass an accident scene where there are cops and ambulances, a white sheet strung up, the mangled wreck of a bike, and another biker sitting off to the side with his head in his hands. Such a waste.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## backyardsmokin (Jul 26, 2011)

We have some pretty bad riders in California as well.  A few weeks ago it was 110 here and I saw a guy with flip flops, shorts, tank top, and a brain bucket for a helmet doing 90+ down I-5. With the way he was driving I was waiting for him to become a road scar.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 26, 2011)

Quote:


NWDave said:


> Perhaps you missed the point?  She must have just had her toe nails done and was drying them.










alelover said:


> Amazing. I saw a guy yesterday in SC wearing nothing but shorts and sneakers. No helmet law there. Some people are too brave or too stupid.


Definitely too stoooopid!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Well thats kids for ya!! At least shes being safe by wearing a helmet and a leather jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not by a long shot...


ChadInClw said:


> See stuff like that all the time around here. One dude the other day was in shorts, no shirt, and flip flops and no helmet. Another bike had a guy and gal..both had helmets and he was in jeans...she was in shorts and sandals... she was young and I'd hate to see all that skin covered with serious road rash.
> 
> We have no helmet law but I still wear my full-face all the time - even in the summer.


I have my own personal rule: _*never *_saddle up without _*ALL *_of my gear on -- even if it's a 2 block trip to the convenience store.  And I _*NEVER *_ride w/o a full-face helmet.  And I don't trust those new-fangled hinged-jaw helmets either!  Just sayin'......

Quote:


ECTO1 said:


> I was driving down I45 here in Houston when a idiot went past me doing over 80 then proceeded to stand up on the seat of his bike. I almost died hoping he would not fall off in front of my truck.


I always try to place my big Ford truck between fellow bikers and idiot drivers, if possible, to protect them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But you can't protect idiot riders from themselves!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver said:


> I don't even like to be on Highways any more----I get the shakes from all the idiots!
> 
> Give me a country road any day!
> 
> ...


So very true...


LovinSpoonful said:


> The problem that we have in DC is these guys on speed bikes that race around the beltway at what seems well over 100 mph in traffic in pairs or even packs of three or four. They weave from lane to lane threading through cars in a suicidal fashion, and I'm convinced the police don't bother chasing them because it would likely be fruitless. At least once a year it seems I pass an accident scene where there are cops and ambulances, a white sheet strung up, the mangled wreck of a bike, and another biker sitting off to the side with his head in his hands. Such a waste.









   Gives me the chills...


----------



## jsdspif (Jul 26, 2011)

My weird motorcycle story ... I was coming towards a cycle and the guy wasn't going all that fast , maybe 35 or something , I guess you'd call the road a country road , and he kept looking behind himself so I figured he's waiting for someone to catch up with him . Then when we are about to meet he speeds up and I look in my rearview and he stands up on the seat (not standing on the footpegs , standing on the seat ) so he's going down the street with his arms out to his sides . I then had a little bit of a curve so I lost sight . It made me wonder how the heck do you practice something like that . I figure he was probably doing 50 or 60 when he stood up on the seat .


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 26, 2011)

That makes for lees trash to look through to where you they are hurt


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 26, 2011)

I think she is cute....


----------



## lovinspoonful (Jul 26, 2011)

jsdspif said:


> My weird motorcycle story ... I was coming towards a cycle and the guy wasn't going all that fast , maybe 35 or something , I guess you'd call the road a country road , and he kept looking behind himself so I figured he's waiting for someone to catch up with him . Then when we are about to meet he speeds up and I look in my rearview and he stands up on the seat (not standing on the footpegs , standing on the seat ) so he's going down the street with his arms out to his sides . I then had a little bit of a curve so I lost sight . It made me wonder how the heck do you practice something like that . I figure he was probably doing 50 or 60 when he stood up on the seat .


----------



## meateater (Jul 26, 2011)

This is to funny, one of my cousins rode all his life in So Cal with flip flops, that's all I ever seen him wear. He kicked off a few years ago in his late sixty's and we all joked about him wearing FF in the casket. He did wear a helmet at least. Thanks for the memories Todd.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 27, 2011)

I think that model of flipfloppers is DOT approved


----------



## simple (Jul 27, 2011)

LovinSpoonful said:


> The problem that we have in DC is these guys on speed bikes that race around the beltway at what seems well over 100 mph in traffic in pairs or even packs of three or four. They weave from lane to lane threading through cars in a suicidal fashion, and I'm convinced the police don't bother chasing them because it would likely be fruitless. At least once a year it seems I pass an accident scene where there are cops and ambulances, a white sheet strung up, the mangled wreck of a bike, and another biker sitting off to the side with his head in his hands. _*Such a waste.*_
> 
> No, that was _*natural selection, survival of the fittest, *_and _*improving the gene pool.*_   Not trying to make light of somebody killing themselves, but somehow people have to learn about personal responsibility.  The more we legislate safety for stupid people, the more stupid people we'll have.  Elections prove this year in and year out.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 27, 2011)

I was for motorcycles before I was against them.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey guys

I rode Harleys for 43 years.  Believe me, got lots of road rash on pavement highways, gravel roads, and city streets.*  But*..if I were somewhere without a helmet law, I never wore one--and managed to live thru it.  As for protective clothing, if it was cold out, I wore a leather jacket, chaps,and leather gloves or really warm mitts (you have to remember this was in Saskatchewan and Alberta)  If it was not ,I wore a cut off tshirt and blue jeans (plus always my leather high top boots).  People complain about kids just wearing a pair of short pants, but the cold hard fact is that a pair of good quality blue jeans will last about 30 feet in a pavement skid.  Its all about riding sensibly and having good luck.  Just me saying.  

Gary

By the way Harley has developed a new modle just for Canadians.  We are however seriously considering exporting it to certain US cities after this year's winters nasty behavior.  Of course, being a genuine Harley accessory, you'll have to take out a second mortgage in order to afford it.  LOL













Canadian Harley.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Mar 16, 2014


----------

